# Wiring a commercial space with a home theatre amp



## madman78 (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi there,

I'm wiring a small office with approx 6-8 speakers (70w each) but want to use my current 5.1 home theatre receiver. I'll have to go and look what the exact model is later but the answer to my question should 't matter too much I don't think since it's an approx 4 year old cheap receiver.

Anyway, I'm currious as to wether I should try to run all the speakers through the first two channels or if I should divide them between the five outputs? I'm not Sure if there is a setting on the receiver that will distribute music through all five channels Evenly anyway so I'm inclined to run them through the 2 channels understanding I won't get alot of power in each speaker but knowing I don't really need that much power in a commercial setting anyway. Any thoughts though are truely appreciated. 

Dave


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

If there is a 5 channel stereo mode I would use all channels. That should give you the most reliable system and the most control. You can wire two of the speakers in series on the center channel if you use 6 speakers. If you use 8 get an external switcher or volume control unit with impedance protection. It will add some resistance to the outputs to keep the amplifier stage from delivering too much current and overheating or taxing the power supply.


----------



## mandtra (Aug 30, 2010)

+1


----------



## madman78 (Jan 18, 2010)

I was planning on putting in 4-5 volume control switches. One in each room. Maybe that will be the answer then. Just to clarify, that will help protect the speakers or the amp?

Dave

Ps thanks for the quick reply


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

If you use impedance matching controls that are designed to protect the amp. Verify that with the vendor and set them appropriately.


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

Sure you aren't mis-reading at they are 70volt speakers not 70watt 8ohm speakers? That is an odd number to throw out for speaker power handling which is why I ask. If you try to hook up 70volt speakers to a home theater receiver you will have very poor results.

If they are in fact 8ohm, verify the VC's are impedance matching and you should be fine.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Good point, Nick. Lots of folks on the consumer side do not understand that many commercial systems are designed as 70V systems, where you have impedance matching transformers on each speaker and the entire system is run at a higher fixed voltage relative to a consumer system which is assumed to need to vary constantly.


----------



## madman78 (Jan 18, 2010)

I had already ordered the switches before this discussion had come up. I will have to way until they arrive to determine if they are impedance matching or not. That being said they are definitely 70w speakers. I am just going to use the 6 speakers I decided for simplicity and will run the 2 together off the center output. Thanks for your help. 

Dave


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

You need to know the output capability of the amp in terms of impedance and the impedance of the speakers. You also need more detail on the volume controls. Some amps don't like multiple VCs that are not impedance matched. If they are designed for a 70 volt line distribution system you will need a transformer on the amp.


----------



## madman78 (Jan 18, 2010)

I will k ow more when everything arrives. I will stop back in here for another round of advice once I have more info for you 

Dave


----------

